# Important Canadian Nationals Update



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, there is some good news, and some bad news...the good news is that we have about 40% more archers shooting Nationals this year than any other recent year they have been held on the prairies.
Unfortunatly 100 of those decided to register in the last 3 weeks...and the field that was perfect for the 120 we were expecting...is now too small for the 150+ that are preregistered.
Rather than cap registration, or put everyone through 4 days of shooting 2 lines, we have had to adjust the schedule for 2 seperate shooting lines. As well are still recieving entries daily, I havent been able to finalize shooting times and butt assignments, but we should have a firm updates schedule for everyone tomorrow evening. At this point it looks like those shooting 90m will begin in the AM, and those shooting 70m and less will be in the PM.

Thanks to everyone who has registered, see you next week!!


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad I shoot 90m.


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

TrevorF said:


> Glad I shoot 90m.



Not Well, but you do :tongue:


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Gary we will see my friend, we will see.:wink:


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Darn it Gary! thats my job!

i'm supposed to make fun of T-mod at all times. its in my job title!

well i guess i'll have to make up for that in a few days.

Allan


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

its good to see such good numbers for the shoot!!! see everyone in a week or so....:tongue:


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

TeneX said:


> Darn it Gary! thats my job!
> 
> i'm supposed to make fun of T-mod at all times. its in my job title!
> 
> ...


Sorry Allan.....I will defer to the Chairman of the board as long as Trevor receives the proper amount of ***** chucking.....
Hey if you get tired we can tag team.......That ensures 100% coverage :tongue:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

now be nice you two, Trevor will be our guest for the next couple weeks. We don't want to scare him off............yet


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't worry about me. Hey Allan is your Mom still picking me up at the airport?


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

TrevorF said:


> Hey Allan is your Mom still picking me up at the airport?


OOO the jokes that could be said....


----------

